# Anyone Else Like Classical Music?



## tokentomhancock (Jan 29, 2010)

I dunno if it just me but i like rap classic rock some country music but i was wondering if anyone else out there is a fan of classical music to let me know what you think


----------



## ford442 (Feb 6, 2010)

for sure! - i used to put on the classical station on good old FM radio back in the 90's.. now i listen on and off - been playin the Clockwork Orange soundtrack.. got some ludwig van.. got mozart.. i sometimes like to sing along with operatic stuff - Les Miserables is cool..


----------



## DTR (Feb 6, 2010)

yeah its awesome i like the powerfull stuff with alot of volume so you can feel each instrument its great baked


----------



## Wavels (Feb 6, 2010)

Yes Sir...
Jazz and classical are my favorites.
For stoned listening pleasure my preferred classics are:
Carmina Burana--Orff
Brandenburg Concertos--JS Bach
Rhapsody in Blue--Gershwin
Pictures at an Exhibition--Mussorgsky
Symphony Fantastique---Berlioz
Beethovens 9th, 6th, 8th symphonies..
Hayden's String quartets
And most of Mozart!


Chopin's Nocturnes, Etudes, Preludes, Ballades


----------



## Lil Czr (Feb 6, 2010)

Yes. And I really enjoy it best while driving.


----------



## Coolvibes (Feb 6, 2010)

I never listened to classical music when I was younger but when the rave scene hit back in the late 80&#8217;s they done loads of mixes with Beethoven and Chicoski and other greats which I might add are still thumping tunes


----------



## tokentomhancock (Feb 6, 2010)

very nice all good to see im not the only one riu with the taste for the classical tune like you said it powerfuls it like you really feel it in your soul


----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 6, 2010)

I do, in the general sense of the term. I'm really into early music... baroque music like Bach, Telemann, Zelenka, Purcell; renaissance - Gibbons, Byrd, Palestrina, Dowland; and, medieval music - Dufay, Josquin des Prez, etc.. I've never really connected with music from the actual classical period though (Mozart, Hayden, etc.).


----------



## hellbelly (Feb 6, 2010)

Lil Czr said:


> Yes. And I really enjoy it best while driving.


Same here. And cooking, for some reason.


----------



## tokentomhancock (Feb 6, 2010)

hellbelly said:


> Same here. And cooking, for some reason.


hellbelly you read my mind i love cooking with classical going in the backround round of applause to that man


----------



## herbose (Feb 6, 2010)

This is amazing. Last night I was listening to Concierto de Aranjuez by Rodrigo and remembered this thread. I looked it up and found there were 0 replies. I pm'ed tth figuring he wasn't watching it by now. This morning I find this thread at the top of new posts with 9 replies. Go figure.
Wavels, nice list, did you leave out Beethovens 5th for any particular reason?
Leothwyn, you have very esoteric taste. I've never heard of most of them. I WILL be looking them up though.
Which brings me to a question, is there a good source for free classical on the net? There's lots on youtube but there's that 10 minute thing. I've come up empty handed on e-mule. Is there a classicalmusictube or something?


----------



## ruderalis88 (Feb 6, 2010)

yeah man i like a bit of classical, particularly mozart. it's good for chilling i think


----------



## tokentomhancock (Feb 6, 2010)

yea i only can find it on youtube but like you said that 10 min thing is a bitch


----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 6, 2010)

herbose said:


> Leothwyn, you have very esoteric taste. I've never heard of most of them. I WILL be looking them up though.


Thanks  Yeah, I guess I do.
Here are a couple of clips of one of my favorite early music ensembles, Hesperion XX/Jordi Savall. The first is a renaissance piece. The second one is a baroque piece from the movie 'All the Mornings of the World'.

[youtube]X7Wp_fnKNgg[/youtube]
[youtube]MoXrMOsnRVo[/youtube]


----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 6, 2010)

herbose said:


> This is amazing. Last night I was listening to Concierto de Aranjuez by Rodrigo


The Concierto de Aranjuez is a beautiful piece. Years ago, I happened to meet the mother of one of the guitarists of the De Falla Trio, and she got me free tickets to see him perform the Concierto de Aranjuez down in L.A.. It was great to see live.


----------



## Wavels (Feb 6, 2010)

herbose said:


> Wavels, nice list, did you leave out Beethovens 5th for any particular reason?


TY...
It is only because to *me* it has almost become a cliche'.
Bum bum bum baa! Good stuff!
I really enjoy the 9th...what a glorious piece of music...Ode to Joy!

i also like:
Adagio for strings--Barber

Rodeo, Billy the Kid, Fanfare for the common Man, Appalachian Spring
by Aaron Copland, who incidently wrote a great book about music entitled What to listen for in Music.

Some info: 
THIS IS A BOOK FOR PEOPLE AT ALL LEVELS - LAYMAN, COMPOSER, OR ADVANCED MUSIC LOVER. "Why should one have to learn or need guidance on how to listen to what one is hearing?" is the question that William Schuman asks in his Preface. "The answer is simple. Listening to music is a skill that is acquired through experience and learning. Knowledge enhances enjoyment." 
http://www.amazon.com/What-Listen-Music-Aaron-Copland/dp/0451226402/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1265492102&sr=1-1#noop


----------



## herbose (Feb 6, 2010)

Wavels said:


> TY...
> It is only because to *me* it has almost become a cliche'.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tokentomhancock (Feb 6, 2010)

herbose said:


> Wavels said:
> 
> 
> > TY...
> ...


----------



## Sadistikal87 (Feb 8, 2010)

Classical music was the basis of all other music principle, structure, and theory... To say you don't like it is much like saying you dislike music in general as anything post classical is a derivative. Respect the root of all music, classical and tribal alike! Without these fundamentals we would have nothing.


----------



## Wavels (Feb 10, 2010)

It is a shame that Classical music seems to have fallen out of favor with music consumers.
In my home state the Philharmonic Orchestra has been disbanded due to lack of public support...very discouraging indeed!

One of my favorite composers is Frank Zappa who has a fair amount of classically oriented work available.
If you have not heard his unique, knotty and beautiful melodies rendered by serious classical musicians check these out:

Boulez conducts Zappa: The perfect stranger and other chamber works

The Yellow Shark (the best)

Orchestral Favorites

LSO--Zappa


----------

